# Loose stools with blood



## Taza46 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello. I wonder if anyone can help. Jaxson is just over 13 weeks old and he’s been with us for just a week. he had his first injection last week along with worming and flea tablets and has been fine very active and a good appetite. Yesterday morning he started with loose stools but was fine by end of day. This evening hes got loose again and there is blood in his stool. Should I be worried or is it a combination of needles and worm and flea tablets ?


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes and No, we had a week in his first couple of weeks where his stools were loose and we thought we noticed blood (could have been from straining a bit) but that was between 9 - 10 weeks old and was mostly settling in nerves. We had a couple of days on boiled rice and chicken and since he has had normal stools

They do say the flea & worm tablets can upset their tummies. Our vet did say, if you are worried there is no harm just calling the vets to ask, they don't mind!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

When Lucky had his first worming tablet after we got him it upset his tummy and gave him the runs and a bit of blood/mucus in them. Only lasted 2, maybe 3, days. 

Keep your eye on it. Any longer than that I’d go back to the vets. 

The first week of settling in is generally upsetting for them. Even at 8 months old we just took Lucky to my mums for the weekend. He’s been before but even now he went off his food a bit. Back home he’s as ravenous as ever.


----------

